# Proportional Cube4You 3x3x5?



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 24, 2010)

I've thought of this when the 3x3x4 first came out, but has anyone tried building a proportional fully functional cube4you cube? You can take two cube4you 3x3x4 kits, and assemble the pieces together like a 3x3x5. Technically it would be a Cube4You Proportional 3x3x5. just wondering.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

FailThread

http://cubeforyou.com/product-620.html


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> FailThread
> 
> http://cubeforyou.com/product-620.html



Dude, I know that there is a cube4you 3x3x5 already out. I meant one with proportional pieces.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz: I fail to see how this is a fail thread, he is talking about the possibility of building two 3x3x4s into a 3x3x5 proportional.

Tell me how it is fail?

YuTubeCuber: It wouldn't work if I am understanding you correctly. There is no way to take the two sets and somehow get a fifth layer added into the center.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 24, 2010)

YuTubeCuber said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > FailThread
> ...



Oops, I thought you meant: "Proportional to 3x3"


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 24, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> YuTubeCuber said:
> 
> 
> > iSpinz said:
> ...



lol


----------



## YuTubeCuber (Jan 24, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> iSpinz: I fail to see how this is a fail thread, he is talking about the possibility of building two 3x3x4s into a 3x3x5 proportional.
> 
> Tell me how it is fail?
> 
> YuTubeCuber: It wouldn't work if I am understanding you correctly. There is no way to take the two sets and somehow get a fifth layer added into the center.



Hmm... Well I was thinking if you take the core, screw on four of the normal center pieces, then screw on two center pieces (so that they are opposite eachother) that extends the layer in the 3x3x4. After, you would take the extended layer pieces from both sets, take whatever other pieces you need, then assemble them to make the 3x3x5.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 24, 2010)

Not quite. A 3x3x5 will have a center layer (the layer that's over the hidden centers on the 3x3x4) made up of normal 3x3 edge cubies, and then two layers stacked on top of each other (like the top two layers of the 3x3x4) on the top and bottom. It can be done, but not by just mixing and matching pieces, you're going to have to do some cutting and pasting. Specifically, you need to take the aforementioned two layers of the 3x3x4, cut off the bottom half (but leave the foot, obviously) of each piece and glue it to the top of the piece, then fill the resulting gaps as needed.

In short, what you need to do is put normal 3x3 edge pieces in place of the hidden edges on the 3x3x4, and then take the four 3x3 layers and "bump" two of them half a layer up and the other two half a layer down.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2010)

it's much easier to make a porportional 3x3x5 out of a cubic one rather than building it from a 3x3x3.

just sand the very top layer of the cubic 3x3x5 into a circle, and then glue cubies onto the circle. use ABS sheets to make the cubie for the second layer. rememberto sand down the second layer also, so that the ABS sheet will fit proportionally.


----------

